# I was taking a pee in the toilet.....



## stickyickyicky (May 24, 2003)

i'm a guy.. and i was taking a pee.... then what appeared between my leg??? kitty decided to go between my leg and put his front paws on the toilet edge... hhhehehe i nearly pee'ed on him.... i shouted at him and he ran away :lol:


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

lol, the cat was probably wondering what you were doing.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

My cats have always followed me into the bathroom. I think they like the tinkling sound. I had one who thought flushing was amazing! And, of course, they must supervise our showers and baths. I think it's in their contract......In fact, I think it's against kitty law to completely close the bathroom door when someone's in there! :wink:


----------



## HelloBeautiful (Jun 4, 2003)

When Oliver was still alive, he thought that whenever you sat on the toilet it was "lovein" time. He would jump up in your lap and start purring...kinda an uncomfortable situation...


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Oh gosh, that's funny!! When Velvet was a kitten she used to sit on the edge to the bathtub when my husband was using the toilet and take "swipes" with her paw at the pee! It was a riot to watch but we really didn't want to encourage it for obvious reasons. :wink: 
Cats do for some reason think it is "kitty time" when their human is in the bathroom


----------



## HelloBeautiful (Jun 4, 2003)

Grodey! Way tooooooooooo much info!


----------



## marwood71 (Jun 24, 2003)

that is hysterical!! i thought my cats were the only freaky kitties who liked to hang in the bathroom! :lol:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Sorry, didn't mean to gross anybody out!  I'm a nurse so no topic bothers me.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Lori, It was really amusing, and the kitten did it in all innocence. When I picture it, it makes me smile!


----------



## HelloBeautiful (Jun 4, 2003)

no prob! I'm just squeemish!


----------



## BlueAnimal (May 23, 2003)

Wow! To think my kitten isn't the only weird one either. If I leave the bathroom door open (if I'm home alone or something) and I go to the bathroom a lot of times she will come in and try to see what I'm doing. So I have to keep her away from the toilet with my feet while I go to the bathroom. :? (I'm a guy by the way) and when I take showers (I leave the bathroom door open bc thats where her kitty box is and in case she has to go I don't want to have her shut out) she will sit on the toilet and watch and wait there until I get done. It's odd. Although she hasn't done that much lately she used to do it all the time up until about a week ago I think. Anyway have a good day everyone. Just wanted to add Kali's habit in. LOL Take it easy! 

- Randy


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Randy, You know that's her job. She's slacking off, is she? Maybe she's been told the facts of life by an older cat, and doesn't want to embarrass you! LOL My male cat likes to play with the bubbles when I take a bubble bath. He has come very close to falling in. The bathroom just seems to be the most interesting room in the house to cats.


----------



## marwood71 (Jun 24, 2003)

jeanie, that's funny. my cat mabel loves to sit on the side of the tub, too! she casually lets her tail drop in sometimes, and always tries to drink the water. yuk! :shock: 

then i got a new kitten, lola and she was trying to figure out how to jump up there so she could hang out with big sis... well, she overshot and SPLASH right into the bath with me. needless to say, the bathroom is still her fave place, but not the bathtub!

:wink:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

:lol: It had to happen eventually! I was sure Blueberry would land in the tub, but he lucked out! Oh, what an insult to a kitty's pride!


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Samhain will sit on the edge when I'm in the bath and stick her arms in all the way up to her neck and just swirl them around in the water. I haven't had a bath since we got Psi because its too bloody hot and baths are a winter thing for me. He likes to jump in the tub though, so we will start the faucet and put some toys in there for him. He doesn't seem to hate it, which is good. Hopefully the next bath time will be easier - he tore me to pieces last time!!


----------



## BlueAnimal (May 23, 2003)

Awwww! Yeah I know thats her job. LOL I think I jinxsed myself because she's started it back up now. The other day I took a bath because I was all sore and I didn't feel like taking a shower.  Anyway, I had the curtain shut and everything and about five minutes after I was in there I noticed that she was sitting in the back corner of the tub! She somehow jumped up without me noticing and had her head and her front paws inside the curtain. I was so embarassed I hollared "HEY!" and put her down and she didn't come back up. LOL It was pretty funny.


----------



## funnybunny668 (Jul 20, 2003)

My cat Ringo likes to hop into the bathtub after my shower and lick the water as it drains from the tub. She also licks on the soap. YUCK!! :?


----------



## garfield (Aug 2, 2003)

That is so funny! I thought my cat was just wierd, because whenever I go to the bathroom, she always walks in and starts to purr. It is like it is our special time together. I don't keep her litter box in there, and since she hates water, I never thought she would want to "bond" with me, but she loves me most when I am in the bathroom.


----------



## LilMizTinker (Apr 12, 2003)

*My cat never comes in the bathroom. I think its coz my mum took her in the bath with her to give her a bath!!!! lol as u can guess she didnt like it.*


----------



## susieb8020 (Aug 25, 2003)

I am new to this site and this is my first ever post. Thanks for having me! I have 2 kitties, Madison (female 10 months) and Willy (male 6 months) who both love the bathroom. I cannot close the door, and when I am forced to because of guests, they both paw under the door until I open it again. When I'm alone, as soon as I sit down, Madison is either on my lap or in the tub playing like a mad cat with a toy she brought in with her. Willy, my very regal and aloof kitty, tries to open the sliding doors while I shower. Madison just sits and waits patiently on the toilet seat. It's very cute!


----------



## neopusspuss (Aug 22, 2003)

my kitten is totally amaized by tthe water coming out of the taps, she just loves it, and when shes done playing with the water she curls up in the sink and goes to sleep, crazy! and yea, the bathroom is probably neo's fave place to 'hang' aside from her basket.


----------



## StuffT (Sep 5, 2003)

*bath time*

Charlie, the male of my 2 kitties will always jump in the bath and curl up inthe corner of it. Sophie can only just manage to jump up on the edge of the bath but she likes it there and sometimes joins charlie.

This one time (at band camp lol) I was sitting on the toilet and charlie jumped into my trousers that were round my ankles. I t made things kinda difficult to get up after that.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, I love stories about the cats' favorite room! And I wanted to say "Hello" to a new member from Scotland. My mother, brother, and sister were all born in Glasgow. My father was from England. Welcome. Maybe you could introduce yourself in "Say Meow."


----------



## julie (Sep 12, 2003)

hi, So relieved my cats are normal. They all (3) follow me up there and scream at me to get out of the bath. Lilly, my mogy will sometimes sit on the edge and hit me around the fce as if to say 'what on earth are you doing in that horrid water???) I think all cats love the nice warm towel you have ready (obviously for them). Lilly also so like to sit on yor shoulders or lap whilst you are occupied on the toilet....its like her favorite thing


----------



## Gibsonsmom (Sep 25, 2003)

Thats so funny, I thought Gibson was the only kitty to follow me to the bathroom. Our door doesnt shut all the way so he will push it all the way open and just sit there, he tries to hang out on my lap but I wont let him. We just got a german sheperd(shes about 6mns) and now she will follow him into the bathroom and lay down at my feet or sit right in front of my so I have an peanut gallery. :shock:


----------



## Louse76 (Sep 27, 2003)

Zero always wants to give me attention when I'm on the pot! One time he even stuck his head through the hole in the front of my boxers :shock: (which were around my ankles at the time)!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Louse, I owe you an apology! I think I called you Louise on another thread.  I think I'd better get new glasses, because I was wondering why Louise was wearing boxer shorts! Sorry. I'll bend over and you can kick. :wink:


----------



## BlueAnimal (May 23, 2003)

LOL That happened to me the other day. I was going to the bathroom and the kitties came in and were smelling my boxers. :? Lately, ocassionaly Kali will go into the bathtub and curl up or groom herself. That's one of several places Kali can go to get away from Tevy.  Tevy can't yet get up behind the toilet, on one of the bookshelves, or in the bathtub. All of which Kali goes sometimes to retreat from Tevy when things get too bad. LOL


----------



## Louse76 (Sep 27, 2003)

Jeanie said:


> Louse, I owe you an apology! I think I called you Louise on another thread.  I think I'd better get new glasses, because I was wondering why Louise was wearing boxer shorts! Sorry. I'll bend over and you can kick. :wink:


Haha! It's ok. My girlfriend wears boxers too though (mostly for sleeping).


----------



## shlanon (Oct 16, 2003)

My cat Stormy always takes swipes at my legs with her paw right before I get in the shower...only after I have turned on the water though. I think it's her way of saying "Hey! Don't go in there! It's water! I'm warning you, you better not do it if you know what's good for you! Oh well, don't complain to me when you get all wet!" 
She also used to stick her paw around the shower curtain now and then but she doesn't really do that anymore.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

My cats love the bathroom when someone's in it. They usually just lie right there on the bathroom mat and look at you and its funny b/c Sugar uses the restroom when you do but Twinkie really needs his privacy and never uses it when someones in there. When I used to take showers they would love poking their heads around the shower curtain but after my bf and I gave them a shower a few weeks ago in the tub, they are no where to be seen after I take a shower!


----------



## shlanon (Oct 16, 2003)

Another interesting bathroom tale...
I just adopted at cat on Saturday...he has basically spent his whole life so far in a garage with other cats and has never lived in a real home. He's confined to my bathroom right now. Well, last night I took the top off his carrier and got him to explore a little bit. So he was getting a little more confident looking around and stuff. Well then I leave and 10 minutes later I hear him crying. I open the door and he is totally freaked out, ears back, eyes wide and crying, sitting in my tub! (No water in it or anything.) I don't know what happened, but somehow he got in my tub and was very freaked out about the whole thing!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Elly supervises my showers... the other day when I had the shower head pointed straight down on me, (makes sort of a dry spot in the tub), she actually hopped in for a few seconds!


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

I refuse to let peggy anwhere near me when I'm taking a slash. I have too much to lose... 


err as it were (I wasn't boasting, I swear )


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*I'm just saying....anyone else notice this thread is from the Fall of 2003?*

Our cats are fascinated by the bathroom, too. They like to curl up and sleep in sinks, watch water tinkling into the toilet, watch the water swirl as it flushes round the bowl and investigate bathwater and watch/catch the rivulets of water running down the shower curtain.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Holy... I just saw blueflame's post.... Wow. That is SOME bump!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Mine usually decide to use the litterbox the same time I'm in the bathroom. We share potty time. Its kind of sweet. Sully will wait for me to get out of the shower then run up and rub up against my wet legs as soon as I get out. Gross, wet cat hair all over me. I try to shut him out when I think about it. He doesn't much care for that either, but its better than having hairy legs!


----------



## sphynxy (Jun 4, 2009)

Harrie loves the bathroom  Shes obsessed with bath or tap water, I usually put the tap on to drip so she can have a drink / entertain herself while im in the bath  

Strangely enough she doesnt seem to enhoy her own bath time nearly as much as ours! 

Shes also worked out how to hook the metal plug out of our bath and delights in batting it back and forth in the early hours of the morning if we forget to push it right down! :s


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I thought I had entered a time warp!


----------



## sphynxy (Jun 4, 2009)

Hehe I know, I didnt see the dates till after I'd posted  Boring day at work so trawled a little too far back in the boards


----------



## weesnack (Jan 24, 2009)

At least it wasn't as bad as what my two kitties did, first it was Mica and my husband was peeing and he decided to just jump into the toilet mid-stream. Then a few weeks later Mo decided he better give it a try too. They jumped out of that toilet real fast.


----------



## DustinG. (Jul 25, 2009)

LMAO....yes i have learned as well that i must keep the kittens out of the bathroom with peeing....not only that, but i need to keep the bathroom door closed all the time. My little calico kitten seems to have a tendancy to fall into the toilet, then she jumps in my lap and gets toilet water all over me, EEEEWW...not to mention, she likes to dig in bathroom trash GROSS KITTY!!


----------



## Jazz (Jul 27, 2009)

:lol: 

My cat Stig refuses to let me go toilet alone at night. He will follow me, sit outside the door until i'm finished and then escort me back to bed.


----------



## vammpiire (Aug 17, 2009)

:lol: this topic made me laugh a lot. 

My kitty is scared to go in the bathroom.. and when he's in it he just starts to whine until he goes out. I guess cause he hates baths he thinks we're going to give him one and trim his nails.. but, then again he's just a kitten so maybe he'll grow out of it :]


----------



## MissRachel (Aug 30, 2009)

Such funny stories. Hanging out in the bathroom must really be a cat thing!

Both my kitties like to come into the bathroom with me especially in the morning. If I happen to not be paying attention and close the door before they get in I get glared at when I come out. 

Darcy has a thing about the shower too. She likes to lap up the water on the bottom after you've had a shower and will bang on the doors if you happen to forget to leave them open for her. Sometimes when she goes in right after she send up getting a fair bit of water dumped on her head and comes out with a little spiky hairdo


----------



## Toe-fu's Mom (Sep 18, 2009)

Toe-fu steals my toilet paper  

I'm sitting there done with my business and grab some toilet paper and every time he jumps up and grabs it out of my hand and runs down the hall with it with a "haha" flick of his tail and I just sit there and look sad :/


----------



## Parsnup (Dec 23, 2009)

Sorry to resurrect such an old thread but... Muddy does the same thing O_O

Waters didn't start doing it until he kept watching Muddy come in while either myself or the hubby was using the bathroom. Unfortunately, Muddy has taken a liking to jumping into my lap when I'm sitting down, and jumping on to the toilet seat when he's standing up ...

Not to mention attacking the shower curtain when either of us are taking a shower and he especially like bubble baths...


----------

